# Fuse for trailer plug power



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Does any one know if my 01 2500HD 6.0L has the option for power at my tralier plug to charge my dump trailer while I am driving it? I had to install a fuse in my 06 under the hood if I remember correctly and now it charges it. Thanks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If it does it will be identical as your '06. So now you know where to look.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

that fuse you are talking about will also charge the deep cycle battery on a dump trailer? i thought it would only charge the breakaway kit battery?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It will supply 12V battery power to whatever is connected to the top right hand pin in the trailer connector regardless of what it is.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

no way! haha thats why my dump trailer is always charged. nice to know though


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Believe it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have mine setup that way. Did some snow hauling one night, probably a hundred trips across the street. Cab controls for the dump, no isues at all.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

The problem is I cannot remember what I did on the 06. Any further help would be great. I think I just added a fuse under the hood drivers side?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

dieseld;840525 said:


> The problem is I cannot remember what I did on the 06. Any further help would be great. I think I just added a fuse under the hood drivers side?


Check under the hood in the "electrical center" in Stud #1 or #2. There should be a red "dummy" plug where the fuse goes in. It's likely that the maxi-fuse needed is still taped to the brake controller wiring harness under the dash. Merely plase that fuse where the red plug was.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, I just looked. Stud#1 and stud#2 each have a 30amp in them(large style fuse) yet I towed the dump trailer all day and it is dead? Any suggestions?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are there wires connected to the two studs? And is your trailer wired to charge the battery? My dump was not, I had to modify it. Either way, put the charger on tonight.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

2COR517;840917 said:


> Are there wires connected to the two studs? And is your trailer wired to charge the battery? My dump was not, I had to modify it. Either way, put the charger on tonight.


Dump is wired for it yes. Wires connected to studs? THe studs have the fuses in them I beleive.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Check both fuses to make sure they're good, for some reason I thought one of them was a 40 amp, maybe only on deisels.

Check for power at the truck side of plug (as B&B said earlier), should be the only constant power IF it's working.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

At the rear of the fuse box there are two studs/bolts.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

the cover of the fuse box says stud1 and stud2, these are not what you are talking about? They have fuses in them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You cant put a fuse in a stud. A stud is the threaded end of a bolt protruding from a piece of equipment. Like your wheel studs. The fuses *protect *stud 1 and stud 2. What I am trying to get you to tell us is if there are wires connected to stud 1 and stud 2.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, I will have to reexamine this. Sorry.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, I do not have studs protruding through . I am looking under the hood on the drivers side under the fuse cover. The bottom of the fuse cover is labeled with everything. The words stud#1 and stud#2 are present, and there is a large fuse in each location. I am stumped at this point whether or not we are talking about the same thing or not. I would post a picture for you but I can't figure that out on this site for the life of me. Maybe you have a picture? Thanks.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

jomama45;840924 said:


> Check both fuses to make sure they're good, for some reason I thought one of them was a 40 amp, maybe only on deisels.
> 
> Check for power at the truck side of plug (as B&B said earlier), should be the only constant power IF it's working.


Have you done these 2 things yet?



dieseld;840949 said:


> the cover of the fuse box says stud1 and stud2, these are not what you are talking about? They have fuses in them.


I double checked & it is stud #1 that controls the aux. power back at the trailer pug. And Palmer, I think you really have him confused now!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I have not checked the plug for power. I will try to do this tonight. And yes he has me confused!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Stand by for pics......


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Sweet. Standing by...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You have to remove the fuse box surround to access the studs and conenct the wire. You can't see the stud simply by removing the lid.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

A-Ha. That explains it. So take off the surround and the wires are there dangling or do I need to install wires?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The wire should be there looped over and taped in the harness.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it. OK I will check as soon as my daughter goes to bed and report back.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, or course B&B has to be the hero. Again....
Good thing he posted that pic, my old clunkers are 90's. Anyhow, my pic will still help, a little.

First pic is the cover. (96 Tahoe) My studs are labeled Aux A and Aux B.







Second pic is the fuse box.
Yellow arrow is Aux/Stud A. Red arrow is Aux/Stud B. Obviously I don't have any wires hooked up to my studs on this vehicle

Orange/Blue arrow you can JUST see the blue and orange wires in the rear harness. Pull them/it out. You probably just have one wire, because your brakes are hooked up.
Green arrow is Fluid Film soaking on a brake line fitting I need to take apart


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I tested the trailer plug and the factory + symbol has power. The stud does have the wire hooked onto it. The two fuses in the fuse area for this are hot. I guess I will try to ask the dealer tomorrow. Thanks for everyones help thus far.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you have battery power on the top right hand connector then there's nothing wrong. It should work.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

The wire is a little red one? Im having a isue with mine also....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dj89;843941 said:


> The wire is a little red one? Im having a isue with mine also....


Correct. Just like the arrow in the pic shows.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well its on there and the fuses are good. Maybe a rusted wire?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Probably a corroded trailer socket at the rear of the truck as they're famous for corroding inside the housing where you can't get to them. You can disconnect the trailer harness right at the rear of the plastic trailer plug and see if you have it there. If you do, then there's a good chance the trailer plug itself is corroded internally and needs replacing.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright quick ? dieseld = DAB enterprises? ive seen that proifile pic on diesel place. Just a shout out to the sharpest trucks on the road in mchenry county! Not trying to hijack your thread just wanted to say lol. 
Alright back on topic!


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

B&B;844089 said:


> Probably a corroded trailer socket at the rear of the truck as they're famous for corroding inside the housing where you can't get to them. You can disconnect the trailer harness right at the rear of the plastic trailer plug and see if you have it there. If you do, then there's a good chance the trailer plug itself is corroded internally and needs replacing.


I ready pulled that apart it was the first thing i looked at after my trailers.... it had not plower


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you have it at the stud at the fuse panel but not at the trailer plug at the rear of the truck then the wire is broke/damaged somewhere in between.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah thats what Im was thinking that should be fun to fix. Thanks for the help


----------

